# La Marzocco



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega would like to let forum members know we are now in stock of La Marzocco Coffee Machines (all models)

As many know La Marzocco are renowned for the their beautiful, high quality espresso machines they make. We are in a process of slowly listing all models over the next few days so please bear with us but if you need a specific model just drop us an email

[email protected]

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/la-marzocco-coffee-machine


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the look of the Linea PB. Could be on my wanted list


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Linea 1 group would be a worthy upgrade, will let you know when i've won the lottery


----------

